# Box Size for Crystal Audio CMPX12



## redspecv (Nov 13, 2010)

I just purchased a 12" CMPX sub and was wondering what box would this work best with? I am willing to build my own box but don't know what dimensions to use? 

The specs are listed below. Thanks for your help

Recommended Sealed Enclosure
Total Enclosure Volume: 0.9 cu. ft.
Fe: 42 Hz
Acceptable Enclosure Volumes: 0.8 – 1.0 cu. ft.
Recommended Ported Enclosure
Total Enclosure Volume: 1.5 cu. ft.
Port Diameter: 4 in.
Port Length: 15.4 in.
Fe: 26 Hz
Additional Information
Mounting Depth: 6 1/8 in. (156 mm)


----------

